# Just for the baby?



## ym96 (Feb 2, 2016)

My husband made a comment a few months ago saying he sometimes thinks I only married him because I got pregnant at 18, even though we had plans to get married before.
I know this is strange to think, but recently that comment came back in mind, and I sometimes think he said that because he doesn't want to admit that's the reason he married me. I love him, and I KNOW he loves me. We have a beautiful son, and we're pretty financially stable.
What do y'all think? Am I just overreacting?

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I can see your point. He might be projecting. But usually I would think his statement means he's feeling neglected or taken for granted.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

What was the context of the comment? Is / was he also 18ish when you got married?


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

ym96 said:


> We have a beautiful son, and we're pretty financially stable.
> What do y'all think? Am I just overreacting?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


Relationships do sometimes start for the "wrong" reasons, or odd reasons. They may also endure "unforgiveable" acts. What matters is the now. What matters is how you interact on a day to day or moment to moment basis. The past does not matter.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I can see your point. He might be projecting. But usually I would think his statement means he's feeling neglected or taken for granted.


I am with WoM on this one. I am guessing there is some sort of resentment or frustration on his part. Is he feeling neglected, all the attention is being given to the baby and none to him? Any other signs that things may be off in your marriage?


----------

